
Netherlands 'halted Russian cyber-attack on chemical weapons body' - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/04/netherlands-halted-russian-cyber-attack-on-chemical-weapons-body
======
panchicore3
Sitting in a car outside the office with the antenna in the back of the car……I
mean, really ? This was so 1990’s style…

